# Belkin N+ and Xbox Live



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,

I've just upgraded my old Belkin G router to an N+ to improve coverage in my house. Everything is working fine but I can't connect to Xbox Live.

I'm connected via an ethernet cable. When I run the Network Connection Test the network is connected, the Internet is connected but Xbox Live fails. The error message says I need to change the MTU settings to a minimum on 1364 (but currently at 1462).

Even when I change to 1364 I still can't connect.

I've read other posts here which suggest looking at Port Forward. I've tried his but my router model isn't listed. I tried following the instructions for the nearest router (the router settigns page is slightly different though) but again no joy.

I've spent ages on the phone to Xbox support and Belkin support but neither seems to be able to help. 

Belkin asked me to (temporarily) disable the router firewall but it still didn't work.

Xbox support have finally said that the router isn't compatible.

I've seen feedback on other sites which suggest others can connect.

Any ideas?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

It appears to me from what I'm reading your not to go below 1400 in your MTU settings. I think I might call X-Box back and ask to speak to a supervisor. It might be you're just not talking to someone who knows what is wrong. Jazz

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314496/ There's a lot of info regarding resetting MTU here and on other google sites. You might have to dig a little but I run XBox and don't even see my router posted on the site for compatible or incompatible so I believe your probably correct. It can be done if you keep persevering. Jazz


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Jazz. It was a Supervisor who told me my router was simply incompatible but different people say different things.

I've trawled through Google but still had no joy. I'm hoping someone might have spotted something I haven't tried yet.

I've tried the default MTU of 1462and the Xbox recommended 1364 but neither work.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://forums.xbox.com/9/ShowForum.aspx - Check this out. Jazz


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you know the model number of the Belkin router?


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

The model number of the Router is F5D8635uk4a.It's an N+ Modem Router.My ISP is BT if that's any use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried turning on uPnP in the router? You should not have to reduce the MTU value in the router, it should be proper at the default settings.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yup - from what I understand the minimum, and that's the keyword here, minimum, requirement for XBox and the Router is that of 1364. Running yours at it's normal level should be much better than that.
Have you reset your MTU to it's normal levels and tried unplugging and resetting everything to see if you can connect? Jazz


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

The MTU settings are now back as default settings and exceed the minimum suggested by Xbox support.

JohnWill - UPnP is set by default to "on" but I read somewhere it might work by turning it off.....it didn't.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

For port forwarding, try this guide, which is similar to your router.
After doing the forwarding, make sure UPNP is off.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/...ected/SetupaHomeNetwork/RouterConnection.aspx After resetting have you followed these instructions? jazz


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jason08 - I used the guide you suggested when I first tried to set up Port Forwarding. The only difference is that on my Router Management screen I have two equally sized fields under the heading for Inbound port and Private port seperated by a "-".


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you post a screenshot of that page?


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jason08 - Please have a look at the attachement to see a screen shot from the Router Management page


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just put the same port numbers in each of the slots. The reason for the separate fields is to allow you to translate an incoming port to a different one. 

For instance, say the ISP blocks port 80, you can have port 8080 come in and translate it to port 80...


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The private IP address box needs to be your computer's IP address. You will either need to set a static IP for the Xbox or change the DHCP lease time to a week.


----------



## n1c9f6c6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys, thanks for your help on this. I've tried everything but still I have no joy. I've swapped back to my old Belkin router and it's connected first time. I guess it just seems as though the new Belkin N+ just doesn't want to work with Xbox Live.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well sorry to hear you had to fall back, but if you can exchange it for one you're sure is compatible it's a good time to do it. Jazz


----------

